# us-domesticsupply has been great



## cannibal666 (May 18, 2017)

Amazingly quick replies, I mean within minutes!
I had issues with bitcoin, because it was new and not familiar and he helped me out.
Product sent on Sat with tracking number, product received on MONDAY!, 

I only got Anastrozole, nothing else, so I can't speak on that stuff. But the Anastrozole seems G2G. 
I was using stuff from Chem1 research and I had a horrible itchy nipple problem. So far, Ive used the TEVA anastrozole and I havent had the sensation. I've only taken it twice (.25 on monday and .5 today).

Aside from the product, the service was great.

BTW, I'm on TRT, not cycling (if that's of any consequence....)

I will use this source again!


----------



## cannibal666 (May 18, 2017)

ALSO, Ive been out of the loop for a long time. I did a lot of research and, even though I was still concerned, I took a risk and it payed off.  
I am in no way, shape, or form, related to the source. Just sharing a good experience.


----------



## Anonim (Jun 24, 2017)

Their site is down..


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 25, 2017)

Try this one: 
*[url]www.us-domesticsupply.ws*[/URL]



Anonim said:


> Their site is down..


----------



## BadGas (Jun 25, 2017)

DS has been lightening fast and reliable for quite some time/


----------



## domestic-supply (Jun 26, 2017)

*WWW.US-DOMESTICSUPPLY.COM IS BACK ONLINE*


----------



## solidone2 (Dec 27, 2017)

They have a lot of gear but their prices are way to high who is paying 10 bucks per ml 10 amps of alpha gear is like 30bucks


----------



## KC75 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just received my 1st order!  Great product and service!


----------



## domestic-supply (Jan 21, 2018)

You`re welcome brother!  Glad to know customers like products and services I provide.



KC75 said:


> Just received my 1st order!  Great product and service!


----------



## NYCMuscle (Mar 6, 2018)

I've used Domestic Supply 3 times. Once there was a little mistake with what was shipped, but it was quickly sorted out. Replies are always super fast, and delivery time is 2 days, unless there's a snow storm or something that screws up the post office. The gear is legit. I've run free testosterone levels a couple of times, and they always show good levels. When I was on HRT doses, I was running free testosterone at the upper limit of normal for a 20 year old, and on cycle, the level is greater than the highest level the lab (LabCorp) can measure.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 15, 2018)

To rich for my blood , us factory workers don?t make much


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 16, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> To rich for my blood , us factory workers don?t make much



Dude you can?t put a price on good quality driven products that you are putting in your body. If I didn?t care what I put in my body I wouldn?t rep for someone and I sure as hell wouldn?t buy h-asbn Pharma.


----------



## Anonim (Mar 16, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Dude you can?t put a price on good quality driven products that you are putting in your body. If I didn?t care what I put in my body I wouldn?t rep for someone and I sure as hell wouldn?t buy h-asbn Pharma.


Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 18, 2018)

suraonyx23 said:


> Dude you can?t put a price on good quality driven products that you are putting in your body. If I didn?t care what I put in my body I wouldn?t rep for someone and I sure as hell wouldn?t buy h-asbn Pharma.




I will do bloods mid mid cycle to


----------



## BadGas (Mar 28, 2018)

Domestic always comes thru.. They only sell top notch gear. 

For people that have trouble deciding which sponsor to use.. this is a sponsor that sells a wide variety gear, many different manufacturers, but all of them are g2g. 

Never had 1 issue with Domestic..



cannibal666 said:


> Amazingly quick replies, I mean within minutes!
> I had issues with bitcoin, because it was new and not familiar and he helped me out.
> Product sent on Sat with tracking number, product received on MONDAY!,
> 
> ...


----------



## jtwannagrow (Mar 31, 2018)

I have no issue with my source but I?m interested in venturing out to this place !!


----------



## stillatit (Jun 29, 2018)

Just wanna give some preliminary props to us domestic supply. Damnit !!! Made order on Monday, products in my hand on Friday.
everything hologramed & lot numbers. Some even factory shrink wrapped. 
Been *very* responsive to e mails.  Damn excited so far, stay tuned for product review as already in the system


----------



## Trainerguy (Jul 2, 2018)

US domestic is great, I ordered from them last month, everything came in 2 days, they are quick to get back to you on any question and of course the gear is great, I?m a npc competitor and a 15 year vet, Ive taken some pretty crappy ugly the past couple of years, it?s either way underdosed , not real, or not the right compound in the vial.
Im running alphapharm cyp and magnum deca 300 mix, while deca starts to work on me at around 8 weeks, cyp starts to work on me in 2, I?m running a gram of cyp and 600mgs of deca mix / week, anytime I run a gram of good cyp i turn into a fucking machine, strength is up as much as it can be after only 2 weeks, but my hornometer kicks in at weeks number 2... and boy has it, it?s nice to feel that again. US Domestic are awesome , I?m ordering more next week, when I find good gear I stock up.
thanks US domestic, you guy are aresome


----------



## stillatit (Jul 16, 2018)

Man, i am completely impressed with my second( a little more serious ) order with us-domestic supply. 6 weeks in on 1st order feeling good kick in for sure on his tren. very legit &  damnit,   the packaging and labeling is  pharma...... killa selection . Guy also has been great with putting orders together and a little advise. quick to respond and make it happen, Izzzz happy.


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 1, 2018)

*Buy Alpha Pharma, ZPHC, Spectrum Pharma, Shree Venkatesh and other brand name products domestic at www.us-domesticsupply.ws *


----------



## stillatit (Aug 11, 2018)

domestic-supply said:


> *Buy Alpha Pharma, ZPHC, Spectrum Pharma, Shree Venkatesh and other brand name products domestic at www.us-domesticsupply.ws *


 
These guys


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 30, 2018)

Brother share your experience and let members know how that Magnum Pharma Nandroplex300 worked for you 



Trainerguy said:


> US domestic is great, I ordered from them last month, everything came in 2 days, they are quick to get back to you on any question and of course the gear is great, I?m a npc competitor and a 15 year vet, Ive taken some pretty crappy ugly the past couple of years, it?s either way underdosed , not real, or not the right compound in the vial.
> Im running alphapharm cyp and magnum deca 300 mix, while deca starts to work on me at around 8 weeks, cyp starts to work on me in 2, I?m running a gram of cyp and 600mgs of deca mix / week, anytime I run a gram of good cyp i turn into a fucking machine, strength is up as much as it can be after only 2 weeks, but my hornometer kicks in at weeks number 2... and boy has it, it?s nice to feel that again. US Domestic are awesome , I?m ordering more next week, when I find good gear I stock up.
> thanks US domestic, you guy are aresome


----------



## andera (Jan 22, 2019)

I've made several orders with DS over the last year, injectables and especially pharma ancillaries, and I've been positively impressed. Communication is always on point, and delivery is out of this world quick. I initially had questions about a couple of items, and he answered them clearly and never pushed any product on me for the sake of it.


----------



## Trainerguy (Mar 6, 2019)

This is the bloodwork I ran from domestic supplys alpha pharm test cyp 1 gram a week, and the magnum nandro mix  ran 12 weeks, didn?t even do a shot for two days before the blood was taken, or I would have been higher.


----------



## domestic-supply (Aug 5, 2019)

*Please check out my YouTube channel!  
I need your likes! 
Subscribe for updates*!
[video]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjU5hAhcZR5f7xhRF4hi_Nw/videos[/video]


----------



## domestic-supply (Sep 12, 2019)

*Newest YouTube channel:*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCgWCxuNUO689OmlfV8G_8A/videos


----------

